# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Menstruacija nakon prestanka dojenja

## Anemona

Zanima me koliko nakon potpunog prestanka dojenja ste dobile menstruaciju (naravno koja ju nije dobila za vrijeme dojenja)? Ovo se više odnosi na žene koje su na žalost morale ranije prekinuti dojenje.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ana-blizanci

ja sam rodila 5.7. dojila do 25.7. i prije 2 dana sam dobila mengu!dakle nakon 2 mj od prestanka dojenja!

----------


## Anemona

Hvala na odgovoru.  :Smile:

----------


## evita

Mjesec dana nakon prestanka.

----------


## LuCy Lu

hocete reci da je to normalna pojava da kad prestanes dojiti da ti ne dodje menga odma tj. da kasni.

do sada do 11mj. sam imala normalno mengu i onda sam prestala dojiti i sad u 12nj. sam trebala dobiti ali nista-sve simptome imam ali od krvarenja nista.

znaci nemoram panicariti ima vas jos sa takvim tegobama ili moram hitno kod doktora

MOLIM VAS VASA ISKUSTVA.

----------


## Anemona

Meni je od potpunog prestanka dojenja, do prve menstruacije prošlo nešto više od 8 tjedana. Dr. rekao da je to ok.

----------


## Anemona

Tek sad sam vidjela da si ti več dobila menstruaciju, u mojem postu se radilo o prvoj menstruaciji nakon poroda.
Mada po svojem iskustvu vidim da hormoni još dugo "divljaju".   :Laughing:

----------


## NOMI

Molim savjet,
Moj dječak ima 14 mjeseci, još ga dojim, menzes još nisam dobila.
Sva sam napuhana, podbuhla, imam osjećaj već mjesecima kao da ću dobiti, a ono ništa.
Šta mislite dal da nešto uzmem da ubrzam proces dobijanja menzesa.

----------


## Arijana

Ja ne bih preporučila tablete, ali bih test na trudnoću i pregled kod ginekologa.

----------


## martinela

Da li postoji neko pravilo tj. nekakav "izračun" nakon koliko se tjedana dobije menga? Mene isto zanima kada treba doći menga?

----------


## Arijana

Mislim da se ne može znati točno, osim ako se kod ginekologa baš dokaže ovulacija.
Ja sam s prvim djetetom dobila  odmah 41. dan
a s drugim, nakon 6 mjeseci
Oboje su bili dojeni.

----------


## apricot

> Molim savjet,
> Moj dječak ima 14 mjeseci, još ga dojim, menzes još nisam dobila.
> Sva sam napuhana, podbuhla, imam osjećaj već mjesecima kao da ću dobiti, a ono ništa.
> Šta mislite dal da nešto uzmem da ubrzam proces dobijanja menzesa.


nema pravila

neke žene, bez obzira što doje, dobiju menstruaciju 6 tjedana nakon poroda
neke ne dobiju ni dvije godine

----------


## benedetta

Jučer, nakon skoro punih 7 mjeseci dobila po prvi puta.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Molim savjet,
> Moj dječak ima 14 mjeseci, još ga dojim, menzes još nisam dobila.
> Sva sam napuhana, podbuhla, imam osjećaj već mjesecima kao da ću dobiti, a ono ništa.
> Šta mislite dal da nešto uzmem da ubrzam proces dobijanja menzesa.


Nomi ja sam imala bar 5-6 dobrih PMS-ova bez menstruacije prije no što sam zaista dobila godinu dana po porodu. Dojim još uvijek. Ako nije nešto što se ne može podnositi moj ti je savjet da se strpiš.

----------


## XENA

Dobila tri mjeseca nakon poroda, dojila sam.

----------


## Nia_Zg

Mi dojimo i dalje, 14 mjeseci, a prvu sam dobila 12 mj nakon poroda - odmah prvi mjesec kako sam počela raditi, valjda jer su se razmaci između dojenja povećali na 9-10 sati.

----------


## nanimira

A što je s produženim dojenjem? Ja sam dobila 9 mj nakon poroda i užasna je-obilna, bolna,PMS katastrofa... dojile smo intenzivno do prije 6 mj. menga nikako da se unormali, svaki mjesec dođe po 7 dana ranije.

Ima li to veze s dojenjem? Naime,još ona malo pomazi prije spavanja al ja više nemam mlijeka ( valjda) pa se samo malo ucicka dok ne zaspe

----------


## jelena.O

Nema veze s dojenjem to.

----------

